# Unable to play GTA:San Andreas Multi-player using Vista Home



## Phonix56 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello.

I have made this thread as I am experiencing trouble when trying to play Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas multi-player (which uses a 3rd party client to make the game online). 

I've recently bought a new laptop, HP model G6000, it came with Windows Vista Home edition installed on it, I've downloaded GTA:SA, which I'm able to play fine on normal, 1 player mode, however when it comes to trying to play SA-MP, I crash upon logging into a server and entering the game at which point my character is visible and controllable.

To explain the scenario properly:

- Log onto computer
- Start up SA:MP client using SA:MP.exe shortcut on Desktop
- Connect to one of the servers on server list
- SA-MP load-up screen starts, makes it to the /login stage
- I login, I press SHIFT in order to start playing with my selected character model.
- Game crashes instantly after, following screen comes up:











I've tried running it in another compatibility setting, I've tried running it as an administrator, yet nothing works. I'm not sure what to do about this, so if anyone can assist me with this issue I'd appreciate it :smile:


----------

